# Tablesaw clamping problem fix



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

It gets frustrating trying to clamp something to a tablesaw deck due to the design of the bottom side of most saws.Here is a simple solution that I came up with for my saw using some scrap wood and contact cement.I also mde some fence rail slats that bring the fence rail up flush with the saw deck for when I need the saw deck to be a work surface when needed.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like a good idea to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

Oh brother the peace it brings.lol


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

trentwilson43056 said:


> Oh brother the peace it brings.lol


I never clamp anything to my table saw but the same thing could be applied to a drill press I have fits with.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I've made some cove trim on the TS and clamped a diagonal fence to it


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

Ghidrah said:


> I've made some cove trim on the TS and clamped a diagonal fence to it


 That's the single biggest purpose of this.I made some cove trim like you say and wrestled with the clamping through the whole process.Not now I don't.Also my shop is 10x10 and sometimes I need to use my tablesaw as a workbench when it's going to be idle for a little while.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice idea. I'm going to steal it for my saw. I can't think of why you would need to clamp something to the saw to saw it, but almost everyone sometimes uses their saw as a work bench.


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

hwebb99 said:


> Nice idea. I'm going to steal it for my saw. I can't think of why you would need to clamp something to the saw to saw it, but almost everyone sometimes uses their saw as a work bench.


Sometimes I clamp boards diagonally and run the board across the blade at an angle to cut a wide or narrow grove in the board.The width of the groove depends on the angle of the clamped board.The depth of the groove is of course set with the saw depth.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Trentwilson43056,
Sorry, been odd a couple days, I placed blocks under like you suggest but never glued or taped them in, I've also done a smidge glue-ups on the TS too, clamping the same way but when the job's done, the blocks drop as the clamps are released.


----------

